# Are you looking for some Old Gold?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is a great looking old gal. Hope they find her a home!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I sent the foster home a link to Golden Bond rescue in Oregon and encouraged family to get in touch with the rescue group.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She is so lovely when i lost Meg she was the sort of dog i was looking for for a friend for Sadie i just love the golden oldies who ever gets her will be very lucky.

Maggie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. I hope the rescue gets her or someone here adopts her. If she is a foster she must not be with a particar rescue or they would be taking her back.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope this beautiful girl finds her forever home soon.....


----------

